# It's No Cost - BMW Rolls Out Funny Commercials Highlighting No Cost Ultimate Service



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

The first one is pretty funny. N4S


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Pretty good commercials if you ask me!


----------



## Edgy36-39 (Jan 29, 2008)

The more you know about BMW maintenance, the less funny these ads are. BMW does the absolute least maintenance possible, since they can't charge. Hence the 15K mile oil change. Of course if the customer is leasing and doesn't plan to own past 3-4 years, they probably don't care.


----------



## peschwartz61 (Jan 13, 2006)

I think that the commercials are STUPID and make us look like we were born yesterday. They should promote the car for what it is; a vehicle which is a pleasure to drive, admire, and feel good about owning.


----------



## Mitchm1 (Jun 24, 2012)

From my past experience owning a BMW, it is a good thing they're offering free maintenance. I never owned car that spent so much time in the dealership as my M Roadster. It was incredible how many things would break or malfunction on that car. It ws my first and last BMW. A good quality car does not need free maintenance.


----------



## PREDATOR 007 (May 18, 2012)

I love my car, but I would not want to have one out of warranty, that's for sure.


----------



## Mitchm1 (Jun 24, 2012)

*I hear you*

My little M Roadster was a blast to drive, when it wasn't in the shop. I still love the look of the earlier generation M roadster (Z3 family) much more than the later versions. Nice sound too. Alas, I had so much headache with a never ending series of diverse problems that I could not wait to give it back. They never did get the speedo to read accurately despite a half dozen trips trying to get them to fix the calibration. They actually argued with me that my speedo being off 10% low was normal and acceptable. Eventually, I gave up fighting. I actually turned it back in before the lease ended. In less than 3 years, it was in the dealership for repair (not normal maintenance) at least 2 dozen times. I have a lot of friends who love and swear by their bimmers but, if I ask the right questions, I found they all live with a lot more headaches than they have a right to expect. They all get the extended warranty to keep from going broke keeping their bimmers on the road. It reminds me of the story about owning a boat. The two happiest days are the day you get it and the day you get rid of it.

Went from the M Roadster to a Corvette ragtop (after a gap of a couple of years). It would beat the hell out of my M performance-wise and, in 4 years of hard driving, has never seen a dealership for anything but normal maintenance.


----------

